# Need your stories about the holidays



## wilson

Hello,
I am writing a story about how expats handle the holidays in their new countries. Does anyone have stories or examples of how they incorporate traditions from their new country of living with their old holiday traditions? 

I need some examples for my story and your input would be much appreciated! Please include the country you are from and the country where you now live.

THANKS!


----------



## Stravinsky

wilson said:


> Hello,
> I am writing a story about how expats handle the holidays in their new countries. Does anyone have stories or examples of how they incorporate traditions from their new country of living with their old holiday traditions?
> 
> I need some examples for my story and your input would be much appreciated! Please include the country you are from and the country where you now live.
> 
> THANKS!


Trouble is .... no one has a way of contacting you!


----------



## wilson

Can't they just post a response?


----------

